# Halloween ambience/music cds- In a World,Hallow's Eve



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are a couple of pretty cool cd's i picked up last year - In a World, Hallow's eve I & II . 
In A World offers Custom Music, Halloween and Haunted House Music, Jingle Production, Radio TV Scores, Commercial Music, Original Soundtracks.

Also available at CD Baby for download a little less than home site, & you can hear samples from most of cd's.
CDBaby | In A World...


----------

